# I'm Back & Newly Minted!!!



## stephie06 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow I haven't been on Specktra in forever and a half! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wanted to share a few FOTDs from the past few days if y'all don't mind!

FACE (All MAC unless otherwise stated)

Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Tech
Studio Finish Concealer
GA Powder
Sunbasque Blush

EYES

UDPP
Tete-A-Tine e/s (in crease with 217)
Newly Minted e/s (lid with 239)
Brule e/s (highlight with 227)
Nightfish Fluidline (upper and lower lashline with 266)
Fascinating Eye Kohl Pencil (waterline)
Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader (Shisiedo #6)
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS

Smith's Strawberry Lip Balm
Soft Lust l/s











FACE

Prep + Prime Skin
Fast Response Eye Cream
Studio Fix Fluid
Stuido Finish Concealer
GA Powder
Emote Blush (contour)
Dollymix Blush
New Vegas MSF (highlight)

EYES

UDPP (base lashline to brow)
Beige-ing Shadestick (base lower lashline)
Other Worldly Paint Pot (base lashline to crease)
Aquadisiac e/s (inner lid with 239 & inner lower lashline with 219)
Steamy e/s (outer lid with 239)
Blue Storm e/s (crease with 219 blended with 224 & outer lower lashline with 219)
Your Ladyship Pigment PRETTY! (highlight with 227)
Blacktrack Fluidline (upper lashline with 266)
Smolder Eye Kohl (waterline)
Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader (Shiseido #6)
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS

Tenderbaby Tendertone
Touchpoint 3D Glass






my liner looks bad... oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thanks for looking! Any CC or comments are always appreciated!


----------



## macface (Oct 31, 2007)

Both looks are really pretty.


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 31, 2007)

i love both looks! your so evil b/c i now want to get newly minted and try it out!


----------



## vintage (Oct 31, 2007)

makeup


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi, Stephie! I always watch your tutorials on youtube. I like your style!


----------



## Jot (Oct 31, 2007)

fab as always


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 31, 2007)

They are gorge steph i love them, and yay i am getting Newly minted tomorrow and wanted to see how to use it


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2007)

YAAAAAAAY you are back on specktra!! lovely looks as usual!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 31, 2007)

I like them both!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 31, 2007)

Both looks are HAWT!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 31, 2007)

You're so gorgeous.


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 31, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 31, 2007)

*~*Beautiful!!! I love them both!!!!*~*


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks so much ladies


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 31, 2007)

Oooh! Pretty, both of them.


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 31, 2007)

Love em both!


----------



## mac_addict_erin (Oct 31, 2007)

both of these looks are so gorgeous!


----------



## Margarita (Oct 31, 2007)

Both of these looks are gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2007)

Both looks are gorgeous!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Oct 31, 2007)

Que Fantastico!!!!!!!! :dancey:


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 31, 2007)

i reaaalllly like the 2nd look!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 31, 2007)

they're both great! ur so pretty


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Oct 31, 2007)

i just loveee seeing your face your soooo cutee!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, the aquadesiac is amazing on you!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice to see you back!  I enjoy your tutorials.  Both looks are very pretty, as usual.  I especially like the second one.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 1, 2007)

Now you've inspired me to use my Newly Minted e/s.


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 1, 2007)

thank y'all!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 1, 2007)

both looks are very pretty


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful as always..esp. the second one its hot!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 2, 2007)

Very pretty and I love that you tell which brushes you use.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful eyes.


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

both looks are really pretty!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 7, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh thats cute as.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 8, 2008)

love them both !!


----------



## lsperry (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!! You're shockingly beautiful. Love, love, love both looks!


----------



## vcanady (Apr 8, 2008)

The second one is my fave...SOO pretty!! The mustard color of the shirt you're wearing looks amazing with your skintone!


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 8, 2008)

ooh, i love the second one.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

WOWWW the blue makes your eyes pop love it!


----------



## Gizelle (Apr 9, 2008)

I see all your you tube videos .. keep doing your thing


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 9, 2008)

i love the colours, they look great on you!

i've seen a couple of your FOTD now w/ Newly Minted and now I want it!!! lol


----------



## mslitta (Apr 9, 2008)

pretty. I love the way you lined your top lash line on the first photo.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 9, 2008)

prettyyyyy


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the last one, looks soooo pretty on you!


----------



## daisyv316 (Apr 9, 2008)

we miss you on youtube!!!


----------

